# The World Architecture Map (WAM)



## WAMdotORG (Feb 21, 2010)

Hey Guys (and gals):

First-time poster here, and I wanted to introduce myself and hopefully get some feedback regarding a project that I have been working on for the better part of two years; it's called The World Architecture Map (WAM), and the website portion launched this last week (April 1st) at http://www.worldarchitecturemap.org. I am an architect/designer living in Chicago, and the current economic state has allowed me to extend my abilities into web and graphic design as well; hence, the WAM website.

Here is a summary of what the site is about:

_The Worlds Architecture Map (WAM) is an online building index targeted at architects, designers, and those interested in the relevant buildings around us. The website is driven by its mapping utilities, as well as a complex building tagging system that makes buildings and projects easier to find and filter. WAM fills the need online to provide a visually based resource for building searches and research.

Designers who enjoy travel and exploration can use the website to find architecture when planning a trip, or to explore buildings in their hometown. Young designers can use the site to build their fluency in the world of design, as well as for research on building technologies, materials, etc._

I would love to hear any of your thoughts and opinions on the site. What you see online right now is only about 20% of what is designed, so a lot more is in production, and I am always looking for new ideas on how to improve it.

Thanks!

-Christopher James Botham


----------



## 863552 (Jan 27, 2010)

I can't seem to get on. :/


----------



## JLAG (Mar 18, 2010)

me neither


----------



## WAMdotORG (Feb 21, 2010)

Hey guys; he site was down for a couple hours this morning, but all is well now; it should be viewable.


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

Awesome website!


----------



## 863552 (Jan 27, 2010)

This is really awesome.


----------



## WAMdotORG (Feb 21, 2010)

Thank for the comments; I should mention that this is just a bare-bones version of the database, and much more will be added in the coming weeks. Here are a few site features that we are working on currently:

1. Building Tags - this one will be a game-changer. You will be able to look up buildings by any number of elements, like architectural forms, colors, technologies, structural types, materials, and more. Simply look up the tag, and you will be brought to a page that shows you all the buildings tagged with the same tag in the database! Buildings will be indexed by an ever-growing list of over 550 tags.

2. Search functions - this one can't come too soon. The lack of a search on the site is a glaring hole, and we are working on it! there will be a Google search, a basic search, and an advanced search, the latter two with corresponding maps to go with the search results.

3. World map lookups - this will allow you to find locations visually, instead of choosing them from a list. Also, regions and continents will be viewable on maps, much like locations, states and countries are currently.

4. WAMobile - this one will be huge as well. Imagine carrying WAM with you wherever you go on your smartphone; cool, huh! It's coming...

These, along with many other smaller tweeks will be added to the site in the coming months...what do you think?


----------

